# Zino Platinum Crown Series Double Grande Cigar Review - very good smoke just buy one and you will see



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Zino Platinum Crown Series Double Grande Cigar Review - very good smoke just buy one and you will see*

wonderful a must buy. very elegant cigar! The barrel is by far the best though.

Read the full review here: Zino Platinum Crown Series Double Grande Cigar Review - very good smoke just buy one and you will see


----------

